# Alcohol



## Suzannedmb (Mar 9, 2003)

I was just wondering how everyone in here tolerates alcohol. A lot of my friends drink and like to go to bars but I am always the DD. I am not really that into drinking in the first place, but generally, how do you guys handle your alcohol intake? I usually have a cooler or two while with my friends but since I found out I probably have IBS and have started some medication, I'm a little nervous to try anything. Do you guys find a little bit is ok? I know that alcohol naturally softens everything (aka "the drinkin runs"). I just don't want to embarass myself in a bar or at a friends house just for drinking a little bit.


----------



## Engine23 (Nov 19, 2002)

This topic comes up often and the general thought is it varies by individual and you have to be careful when drinking with meds. I can have two drinks with no problem after that all bets are off...Also depends on what you drink. Sometimes when I am cramping I drink a Seagram's seven and seven up which helps alleviate the pain.


----------



## angylroses (Feb 27, 2003)

A lot of people have said that alcohol helps IBS-C as it relaxes you more, although I haven't really noticed a different. I'm going to have to be more observant next time I drink.In general, I can usually only handle one or two drinks. Anymore than that, and I will spend the rest of the night staring at the bathroom tile. lol Luckily I'm a light weight so it doesn't take much to make me tipsy.


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

I will bump up the alcohol thread again for you.Spliffy


----------

